# What color temp do you use?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I use a pair of GE 9325K lamps along with a pair of Current USA 10,000k/6700K "dual" lamps. I have some  photos around here somewhere to show what the differences look like. 10,000K grows plants just as well as the lower ones, so nothing to worry about there. The GE 9325K and the very similar AGA 8000K do a great job at accentuating the reds, unfortunately other than regular T8s, they're only available in 55 watt PC, straight pin at that (I use adapters). You might be better off trying a different 6700K lamp, the actual color rendering is different between brands. I've read many 'complaints' about the Coralife lamps being yellowish.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I use GE 6500k, Giessman power chrome 6500, AM Planta bulbs, and 10K bulbs in an 8 bulb T5 fixture.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

imeridian said:


> I use a pair of GE 9325K lamps along with a pair of Current USA 10,000k/6700K "dual" lamps. I have some photos around here somewhere to show what the differences look like. 10,000K grows plants just as well as the lower ones, so nothing to worry about there. The GE 9325K and the very similar AGA 8000K do a great job at accentuating the reds, unfortunately other than regular T8s, they're only available in 65 watt PC, straight pin at that (I use adapters). You might be better off trying a different 6700K lamp, the actual color rendering is different between brands. I've read many 'complaints' about the Coralife lamps being yellowish.


 
agreed ( as a note,the AGA and GE bulbs are 55w,not 65w;not that it makes any difference as the ballast drives the bulbs. I ran 2 55w AGA 8000k bulbs in a 130w fixture for a couple years ,and will be ordering a few new ones soon)

depends on who makes the bulbs.I have some 10000k that look exactly like the output from the Coralife 6700k,pretty "yellow" looking.

for the info_ Drfostersandsmith has the AGA 8000k and GE 9325k bulbs on sale


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, you're right, oops, the GE bulbs are listed as 55 watt. The AGA lamps on the other hand, the box actually has "55/65" on it...  I run them in my 65 watt fixture, and it's been a couple months since I've even thought about it.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I use one 8000K 150w HQI, and I couldn't love the color any more! It's absolutely stunning what the right color will do to your tank. This is it in action.










If you look, it does a great job with the greens, while still doing a great job with accenting the purples (left side Limnophilia aromatica).


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

imeridian said:


> Oh, you're right, oops, the GE bulbs are listed as 55 watt. The AGA lamps on the other hand, the box actually has "55/65" on it...  I run them in my 65 watt fixture, and it's been a couple months since I've even thought about it.


yep..alot of places don't even list the 55w and 65w separately,and I have done the same as you with the AGA bulbs



CmLaracy said:


> I use one 8000K 150w HQI, and I couldn't love the color any more! It's absolutely stunning what the right color will do to your tank. This is it in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking tankroud: 
they do put out a nice,pleasing color,my favorite bulb;and they are a little cheaper than others too (at least the PC's are,not sure on the big 150w lamps) which always helps


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

CmLaracy
what kind of rock is that and where did you get it i want some


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> CmLaracy
> what kind of rock is that and where did you get it i want some


its zebra stone. I have some extra I could sell you, and I'm redoing the tank in like a month and I might be able to sell you all of it. I'll pm you on the details later.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a 6500K + 5000K combo which I found to give really nice colors IMO. It's probably too yellow for you though


----------



## chaos theory (Feb 16, 2008)

Would this one work the same as the GE 9325K at F&S?

http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/Mer...AR-FS&Category_Code=Aquarium&Product_Count=29

It's a good bit cheaper.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

They're the same lamps, as in, exactly the same...  Many purchase them from that particular company.


----------



## icom (Mar 14, 2008)

4 pin Biax ??

is that the fancy name for a straight pin ??


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

It has to be, they're only made in straight pin.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

icom said:


> 4 pin Biax ??
> 
> is that the fancy name for a straight pin ??


Biax is a GE term which means (per their catalog):

4-pin High Lumen Biax (9235 K)
1. GE's highest light output compact fluorescent lamps
2. High efficacy 72-75 lpw
3. Dimmable, available in 5 colors (2,700 K to 9325 K)
4. Suitable for high-bay lighting
5. TCLP compliant


There's a Biax definition for 2 pin, 4 pin straight, 4 pin square, screw in...





I have Sylvania 6000 K and no-name brand 10,000 K and I'm growing Red Temple without any problems.

Red Temple under 6,000 K and 10,000 K

Sorry pretty blurry.


----------



## chaos theory (Feb 16, 2008)

imeridian said:


> They're the same lamps, as in, exactly the same...  Many purchase them from that particular company.


Yay! Thanks for the info. I love the color in your pics that the 9325 gives (in my new plants I have a lot of reds that I want to bring out).

Off to order some bulbs!!


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

imeridian said:


> I use a pair of GE 9325K lamps along with a pair of Current USA 10,000k/6700K "dual" lamps. I have some  photos around here somewhere to show what the differences look like. 10,000K grows plants just as well as the lower ones, so nothing to worry about there. The GE 9325K and the very similar AGA 8000K do a great job at accentuating the reds, unfortunately other than regular T8s, they're only available in 55 watt PC, straight pin at that (I use adapters). You might be better off trying a different 6700K lamp, the actual color rendering is different between brands. I've read many 'complaints' about the Coralife lamps being yellowish.


I know of those bulbs well. The pic in my avatar was of an old 72bow that ran the coralife 4-bulb PC fixture. I was running two AGA 8K and 2 GE Aqua Rays. Great colors!


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> I use one 8000K 150w HQI, and I couldn't love the color any more! It's absolutely stunning what the right color will do to your tank. This is it in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look your bulb gives off. Can you tell me the brand name of the bulb? I have only been able to find 10K and 6700K in the 150HQI.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_HQI_bulb_p/108-036.htm


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> http://www.adgshop.com/8000K_HQI_bulb_p/108-036.htm


Thanks RoyBot, I should have known ADA would have it.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just found this too while shopping for a MH... 

Cheap!

http://www.allwatermeters.com/aqua-...amano--ada--metal-halide-hqi-light-bulbs.html


----------



## panpanpan (May 5, 2008)

Is allwatermeters.com a legit website? Has anyone bought anything from them?


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Just found this too while shopping for a MH...
> 
> Cheap!
> 
> http://www.allwatermeters.com/aqua-...amano--ada--metal-halide-hqi-light-bulbs.html


 
aquamedic aqua design amano???
interesting...


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR said:


> aquamedic aqua design amano???
> interesting...


I just looked at the site. They have a 160.00 minimum for shipping. That combined with the shipping price makes it far more pricey than dealing with ADA directly.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I had an issue while dealing with them for my Aqua Medic light. They waited a week to tell me my order was to be drop shipped directly from Aqua Medic, and then another few days to tell me it was back ordered, and then cancelled my order -- with a full refund.


----------

